# Under-carriage Cover Question



## clomanto (Mar 31, 2008)

I have found a few leaks which appear to have been caused from an improper water draining during winter. The toliet valve, outside cook area sink, etc. These have all been fixed.

My question is should I remove the cover on the under carriage to check for leaks and how do I do this?

Thanks for all you help.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I wouldn't drop the entire cover, but you could a section. It's held on with self tapping screws the run along the frame around the entire perimeter. It would be easy to take off a dozen and see if any water runs out. Good luck!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dropping the belly is not that hard but putting it back can be a two person job. Just take your time and I would recommend working from the back to the front down one side. You can then look up into the belly to see if you have any signs of leaks. If not it is easier to replace the skin. If you find a leak, then you have more to worry about then putting the belly back up but cross that bridge when you get to it.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Before you drop the belly pan fill the system with water either by pump or city water connection then check if 1 the pump turns back on to build back up the pressure or 2 using the city water connection you will need a hose adapter with a shut off valve. Fill the system then shut off the valve wait a couple of minutes and open the valve and if you can hear water move or feel it move in the hose you have a leak. James


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> Before you drop the belly pan fill the system with water either by pump or city water connection then check if 1 the pump turns back on to build back up the pressure or 2 using the city water connection you will need a hose adapter with a shut off valve. Fill the system then shut off the valve wait a couple of minutes and open the valve and if you can hear water move or feel it move in the hose you have a leak. James


hmmm, good trick.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Nathan said:


> I wouldn't drop the entire cover, but you could a section. It's held on with self tapping screws the run along the frame around the entire perimeter. It would be easy to take off a dozen and see if any water runs out. Good luck!


You only need to take out 3 or 4 to get a good look up in there with a flashlight, if that's all you need.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Nathan said:


> ...It's held on with self tapping screws the run along the frame around the entire perimeter. ....


Remember where the short screws go. A tank maybe right above it.









$.02's,
Scott


----------

